# ive heard deep water is painful



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

ive read in many places that because betas natural homes in shallow ponds that putting them in tanks 10 gallons or bigger causes a slow painful death for betas, any opinions prof of reasons why this is not true. i want to put my betas in bigger tanks but dont want to cause them pain.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

That's BS. The fish can swim to the top just fine. I had some bettas in my 75g with no issues. Actually, the canals and swamps where they originated, are even deeper than the alleged "shallow" ponds.


----------



## alphabetta (Jun 16, 2009)

depends on the filtration. if its very strong this can sometimes be the case with bettas with particularily long fins


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Bettas are more likely to suffer longterm, in small bowls,jars,vases,cups etc, than they will in larger tanks with heater and healthy biological filter.Until people actually demonstrate their professed love of these fish by providing them with a proper enviornment,, there will always be the numbers of posts regarding sick bettas that are evident here and on other forums. In small uncycled containers ,water parameters , Ammonia,nitrites,and nitrates can Quickly become lethal.In larger tanks,, with mature biological filter, these toxins can be diluted by the beneficial bacteria in the filter and through water changes. The very fact that people keep buying these fish and placing them in uncycled small bowls,etc only promotes more of the same.:evil:


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

yea!! ill put them in bigger tanks. yea ive read alot about the nitrate and ammonia levels, i cycle about 15% of the water every day.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hmm... I was trying to think of a reason why someone would say that. IDK the only thing I could think of is that if the betta is SOOOOO old that it can barely swim then it will be more painful to swim all the way to the top of a 55g high tank than it would a 2g bowl. But if the betta is that old anyway theres not much you can do.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

If you put some floating plants in there the betta will heave no problems 

I have spawned bettas in filled 10 gallons (about a foot deep). So there is no issue with just keeping a betta in deep water.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

i read it in two websites and one book.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ilovemyshiny said:


> i read it in two websites and one book.


 
Same here


----------



## Freddiesbuns (Oct 22, 2008)

IonBaller07 said:


> Hmm... I was trying to think of a reason why someone would say that. IDK the only thing I could think of is that if the betta is SOOOOO old that it can barely swim then it will be more painful to swim all the way to the top of a 55g high tank than it would a 2g bowl. But if the betta is that old anyway theres not much you can do.


I frequent some European fish forums where it is considered an absolute truth that no betta should live in a tank with water over 12 inches-high and neither in anything bigger than 15-20 gallons. But to be honest these guys are quite the extremists in fishkeeping. For example, they also says that Plakat should have AT LEAST 30 gallons because they swim better than long-finned ones...


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Makes absolutely no sense to me. A healthy betta, or any fish for that matter, can occupy any level in the aquarium it chooses from bottom to near the surface. Passes my understanding how water depth could be a problem. 
With that said,, I have heard that those who breed corys usually keep the babies in shallower water so that it is easier for them to rise to the surface as needed. Perhaps it is similar for young Bettas. As adults however, I can't see how depth would have any measureable negative effect on the health of the fish of either species. JMO


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Fry stay near the surface during the first 2 weeks then they start swimming around more.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Think they know how deep the water is?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

1077 said:


> Think they know how deep the water is?


 
Good question


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Freddiesbuns said:


> For example, they also says that Plakat should have AT LEAST 30 gallons because they swim better than long-finned ones...


I have a giant plakat (King Betta) who lives quite happily in a 2 gallon hex tank.


----------



## LeahK (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah, mine's in a 20 gallon tall, which is about 16 inches high. He has no problems with the depth.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

i would assume that if the betta were experiencing pain at the bottom, he'd stay to the top. they're not stupid animals (actually, i don't think ANY animals are stupid) and they have instincts that would say bottom = pain. stay away! 
i don't have super deep tanks. they're 3 gallons, about 12 inches high. and they're at the bottom all the time. and at the top. and in the middle...


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

Thanks to all members with this post and answers. I also have 10 gal tank and will set it up friday


----------

